# Truck that seats 7



## rosedolph (Mar 8, 2016)

We are looking for a truck that seats 7 or 8 that can tow a 5th wheel. Anyone know of anything? If a truck can't be found what vehicle would one use to tow a 5th wheel when you have a large family?


----------



## OregonShane (Apr 12, 2016)

I would be interested as well but I'll say I did look for a larger truck that would hold more and best I could do was 6 (kids have to be right size to use center front) I currently have a family of 7 so a tail car would be necessary, 

One workaround I've thought of is to do a camper shell on bed, and install a seat with seatbelts to the frame.  The problem is toys and I've got too many! I want to take my ATV at times and therefore need the bed open for that. 

Good luck!


----------

